# Setting up crankbaits and fishing walleye



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys. Im still a rookie so I apologize for any stupid questions.

How do I set up a crankbait and jerkbait to my line? Do I tie them directly to the line? Swivel? Leader (and could someone explain "leader")?

I understand jerkbaits are for sloooowly fish as they suspend. I think i got how to use those. Are crankbaits a little faster technique than the jerkbait? Do you only use crankbaits while trolling? Never for trolling?

I desperately want to catch dem eyes. Ive been doing well on crappie fishing, but really want to catch some eyes. :B Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Be sure to tie a loop type knot. You can use a leader or swivel but it is not necessary. You need to select a depth the will contact the botton or close unless the fish are suspended then chose one for that depth. I don't have much experience on trolling but am learning. Thats a whole different game. In the fall I cast lures from docks or piers in the area shad are at. I really like long-a bombers and reef runners, purple and pearl are great. You can get a lot of info buy browsing the lake erie posts. Good luck...


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Make it easy on yourself and use a small crosslock snap.Swievels are not usually recomended for cranks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With what-ever bait you troll just remember that the speed comes from the lure. Run it along the boat to see the slowest and fasted speeds you can run. Im still trolling at 1.5 with rattle baits tight to the bottom no deeper than 15fow. The thermocline will give ya the depth to troll. Just a matter of getting something down there that looks,sounds and smells right.


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

go get you a precision trolling book. it has all of the dive curvs for all the crank baits .that will help you .then start trying diffrent speeds from 1.5 to 2.5 . i caught a lot of eyes this year running sr5 jointed shadraps at 2.2 to2.5 mph. most of the fish came from 8to 10 feet of water . so just keep tring and you will fiuger it out . just dont give up


----------

